# Found: Gear at Carey Creek Main Salmon take out



## britfb1 (Mar 25, 2021)

bikeman said:


> Found some gear at the Carey Creek take out on August 7th please identify.


We lost a 10' cataract sgx rope wrapped counterbalanced oar ice blue with a carslisle blade


----------

